# Healing power of Pigeons



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

*Healing power of Pigeons*

Mom was introduced to pigeons through me, I admit it. She had known about my affliction for living with them for sometime. When she fell ill to a combo of collapsing bowels and kidney cancer, an epiphany statement she made in the depths of her personal agony and pain, “I don’t know why I should try to live, anymore” was an motivator to me. Sometimes, _(and it all has to be “just right”-planets aligned just so, ducks all in a row- err- pigeons all in a row)_ a person who cannot really do anything, needs something else so desperate for life also, that they will for the moment forget their pain and sorrow and feel needed and useful again. I suppose it is a rare thing, for sure, but it happened for us. 
We did a lot of interesting things trying to help create a miracle, and along with the powers that are, moms cancer didn’t just regress, it all died off, she is a walking miracle. Of course I would like to believe it is the power of pigeon love that greatly helped.
Just at the time she was languishing in bed, only able to rest and then rest some more. She made that statement. (Surly she was feeling as if life was just too hard, and what use was she, as a bed ridden “work-a-holic”.) I had one of those coop disasters that occasionally happen, and there was a poorly-baby who needed care and upbringing that would be too difficult for me to take on right at that time. Pigeons, you know are perfect –perfect bed fellows when they are young. They love to sit in their baskets and look out at the world. 
It was a delicate meeting of the minds, but it was beautiful. She look one look at that wobbly fuzzy head, blinking up at her with all its hope and desperation for a mom and a meal, and she – cupped it in her hands, and crooned to that baby as if she understood exactly how it was feeling. From that moment they were a pair! It seemed as if everyday they both blossomed better and better. The pigeon had something going on, small of stature, feathers messy and strange when they came in, like it had suffered some malnutrition. She would say, “Well she is just like me, a little under the weather”. 
She took to caring for that pigeon with such intense focus and love, and the pigeon as they are famous for in our homes, became such a companion for her, sleeping with her, following her from room to room- filling her life with joy! (Of course she enjoys my PGWear diapers and has, many of them to change her into) The pigeon is a girl, so mom calls her Madam, and she has gone on to live up to her name- a very dignified lady who rules their house.
It has been a year this Spring I think. It is amazing actually to see them both. Mom is back to her Work-a-holic business, she does more in her seventies than I imagine doing at my age! Madam has grown all new feathers and is so achingly beautiful.
But the most wonderful thing of all is the love that you can see, between the two of them.
She has so many stories, about her birds- as now she has another! I think, about the magic and power of pigeons, we get to experience and smile, I am so grateful.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for sharing this amazing story. I am so glad you mother recovered so well. I believe pigeons are special, they are angels. We are so lucky to have them in our lives.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is a most wonderful story! If only the people who have a dislike of pigeons through ignorance could read that!

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Boni Birds,

Thank you for sharing this heartwarming story. Animals/birds can work miracles, and this bird sounds to be very special and came to your mom in perfect timing.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Such an inspiring story Boni Birds.  
Thank you for sharing it with us.

Animals, in general, can be a wonderful source of healing. And Madam has proven to be no exception.  

Wishing your Mom, Madam, & their newfound feathered friend, many years of happiness.  

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is such a beautiful story. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Margarret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a powerful and inspiring story, Boni!! Thank you so much for sharing!

I think you are another member who should write a book. After all, how many have a patent pending on their very own PGWear invention. And, then, there are the many stories of the loft that you could tell, including about your mother!

Madam sounds like one loved and terrific pij! I wish Madam, the new pij and your Mom, long and loving lives!!

What a great UPBEAT for this Wednesday in June!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Someone once told me that pigeons brought luck. But now they help heal too? That's fantastic! I could use all the luck AND healing I can get.

I guess what makes you feel good is good for you as well.

Abisai


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

pigeons\doves are good luck and bring happyness to people who take care of them. its in the bible, in many acounts


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boni, that is a beautiful story. When I am feeling "out of sorts", puny, whatever.....I can go out to the aviary, sit on the ground with my boys and girls, talk to them, cuddle a bit and leave, feeling heaps better!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Boni,

Thanks for sharing such a beautiful, inspiring story.

So glad to hear that your Mom and Madam are doing so well.

Linda


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

This is such a beautiful story Boni! Glad to hear your Mom & Madam are well. Thank you for sharing.

I also believe in the healing power of pigeons (and doves.) When I got my first dove, I was in the midst of a personal crisis. Spending time with my birds helped me through the worst of it. At times it was the only thing I looked forward to...they've brought me such inner peace and happiness. I try to tell them every day how much I appreciate my little angels...hope they understand.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Now, that's a good story! There's nothing like focusing on somebody else to make you forget your own problems.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I agree, it is a good story. I look forward to spending time with mine in the coop almost daily, even if for only at least a half hour. It is my therapy time.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

So odd you should mention writting a book on all of this . It was on my mind before I ever thought of making diapers (because I never thought anyone else lived with pigeons- aren't I so small) I really am going to write a book, and I would love stories and pictures to fill it besides my own. All my stories have just been sitting waiting for someone who loved pigeons also. You know, I never really broadly announced to anyone about living with pigeons (except a few at work) never want to seem too odd. I take them with me, but not many people really see them. But now that I see all of you, why I find myself confessing to perfect stangers that my pets are pigeons! And you know what I am proud of it.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Boni Birds said:


> I find myself confessing to perfect stangers that my pets are pigeons! And you know what I am proud of it.


Right on!!
Pigeons are Awesome and more people need to know it.

Best wishes with your book. Can't wait to read it! The stories you've shared here have been quite entertaining and heartwarming too. Love your "voice." Keep us posted...


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

That's a really beautiful story. I believe in the power of birds and animals to help people heal and live fuller lives. I'm always telling people about my pet indoor pigeons and while many don't understand at least I give a different point of few.


----------

